# Abbau Kleinkanada Forchheim



## dirty_sanchez (23. August 2004)

Hier ein paar bilder von unserer heutigen abbauaktion.
Hoffentlich sind unsere gegner jetzt zufrieden.

PS: Volleyball ist nicht cool. 

1. Zitat der Fotografierte: ihr seid alle keine richtigen biker!!! 
2. wer trinkt kann auch besser arbeiten
3. das baumhaus mit ein paar coolen leuten
4. alle zusammen auf einem haufen trail müll

PS: KK ist nicht tot. es wird größer den je....


----------



## Meiki (23. August 2004)

hä wo sinn die Bilder?
Wäre auch gern mal auf dem Shore gefahren,hab scho viel drüber gehört,iss echt schad drum   
Deine Internetseiten gehen leider auch irgendwie ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty_sanchez (23. August 2004)

noch ein paar bilder von ein paar mitgliedern einer crew die sich kleinkanada-crew nennt. auf den Seetaltrails.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. August 2004)

Super...

da fehlt noch einer  


1. nicht Irak----Nein KK
2. 40 Festmeter???
3. davor
4. dannach

Kleinanda verschwindet nicht, es ist jetzt nur anders?!?


----------



## dirty_sanchez (23. August 2004)

los lass noch ein paar bilder sehen

ps:internetseiten erreicht ihr über

www.people.freenet.de/bikersparadize... sind noch ´n ppar ältere bilder von den vorherigen trails....


Greetz

me


----------



## dirty_sanchez (23. August 2004)

noch eins

bald gehts weiter mit dem abbau von Burkshore....
kennt warscheinlich keiner von euch aber ist sehenswert und der vorgänger von kk.

morgen gehts weiter....


----------



## merkt_p (24. August 2004)

Schade drum!!!!


----------



## eL (24. August 2004)

ich sag nur Dingfest machen und wegsperren für immer


----------



## aprillaprill (25. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur Dingfest machen und wegsperren für immer



ja dich und deine sippe sag mal was bezweckst du mit deiner aussage willst du streit verursachen oder bist du wirklich son schreibtischgangsta


----------



## dickerX (25. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur Dingfest machen und wegsperren für immer



Wirklich saudummer Kommentar!!
Wieso noch weiteres Öl ins Feuer gießen? Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre ich die Strecke auch gern mal gefahren.


----------



## dirty_sanchez (17. September 2004)

ham ne kleine party gemacht am grundstück von nem kumpel.
bitte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty_sanchez (17. September 2004)

und noch was von unseren dirts.
rotes t-shirt ist der marc. grünes t-shirt bin ich.


----------



## Knallar (17. September 2004)

Gruß nach Forchheim. Ich hab selber mal 2 Jahre auf den Kellern gewohnt. Ganz oben... : D

Jeden Tag gab's Bierchen vom Neder Keller und mein Studium liess schwer zu wünschen übrig...


----------

